# It's not because we need it...



## 140mower (Nov 24, 2021)

It's simply because we want it. I'm sure we all have one, I might even have two or more of various types, but here's one. 
What had to have it things have you guys not needed?


----------



## DPittman (Nov 24, 2021)

140mower said:


> It's simply because we want it. I'm sure we all have one, I might even have two or more of various types, but here's one.
> What had to have it things have you guys not needed?View attachment 18498


Oh ya that's pretty neat.  I got to think if I have something that compares.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Nov 25, 2021)

Neat little vise, looks like a tree ornament. My shop and gun safe have a large number of wants not needs in them. Kind of like a magpie, i'm easily attracted to shiny, sparkling things.


----------



## Mcgyver (Nov 25, 2021)

Nice little vise.  I've got some watchmakers ones about that size, maybe slightly bigger.  They can be handy.

Part of the bigger vice I suppose - tools.  Normal people watch the Kardashians and sports instead of making things.  By that standard all in my fairly extensive shops (garage and basement) are "wants".

I was visting a friend a week ago with a nice set up, several Schaublin 70 lathes.  I commented he's got to be pretty happy with that great array of them and without missing beat he shot back "for sure, but I'd be even happy with another"  Its a disease.


----------



## historicalarms (Nov 25, 2021)

I seem to remember those little vice's were part of a fly tying kit sold in outdoors mags.


----------



## 140mower (Nov 25, 2021)

historicalarms said:


> I seem to remember those little vice's were part of a fly tying kit sold in outdoors mags.


Interesting..... I have tied quite a few flies and have several vices, but never thought this was a fly tying vice....... I had it pegged as some kind of promotional thing, a conversation piece if you will.


----------



## 140mower (Nov 25, 2021)

And, just because it was the biggest hand drill I have ever seen.......



It's a black and decker, 10 amp draw and 36 rpm......


----------



## kevin.decelles (Nov 25, 2021)

sweet drill.   What is the motor above it being used for?  seems to have a purposeful shelf.


----------



## 140mower (Nov 25, 2021)

The motor above is for my phase converter.....


----------



## Brent H (Nov 25, 2021)

Excellent drill - we have on the ship for honing cylinder liners


----------



## 140mower (Nov 25, 2021)

I have been thinking it would be a good drive motor for line boring etc., but to be truthful I really only bought it for the "mine is bigger than yours" factor, and for the $20 I paid for it, needs a better cord, but aside from that it works great. Even came with the key. 
I have a chain fall at the wood shed that falls into the same category......


----------



## Susquatch (Nov 25, 2021)

140mower said:


> I have a chain fall at the wood shed that falls into the same category......



I have a nice 3ton on my overhead. But if I can ever find it, I have a really old 18xx (maybe even 17xx) chainfall that my father in law gave me a hundred years ago. I want to fix it up and put it on display. I suspect that one of my 3 boys borrowed it..... 

Wish I still had all the old tools I used to have.


----------

